
A pattern Matching Library for Elisp - fogus
http://dorophone.blogspot.com/2012/01/shadchen-pattern-matching-library-for.html
======
rakete
I like it, but the fact that the .el is distributed via a git with a whole
bunch of other crap in it makes it somewhat inconvenient to add this as an
external dependency to my emacs stuff.

~~~
commonslip
Just for you (seriously, I just made a separate repo because of this post):
<https://github.com/VincentToups/shadchen-el>

~~~
rakete
Thanks! I really appreciate that. Now I can add it as a submodule in my
emacs.d git, and if I ever happen to use it in something I make public I can
point people to your repo.

I hope it does not disrupt your workflow too much to have this in a seperate
repo.

~~~
commonslip
I've been meaning to organize my emacs libraries for awhile, so its not
inconvenience at all.

